# Dts and dolby truehd on pioneer vsx 821k



## marwan1998 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey, i tried to play dts audio through my ps3 via hdmi cable but it just plays pcm 5.1 or dd5.1 not dts or dolby truehd which games support i want to be able to control which to play. also i connected m laptop via hdmi and played dts bluray movies it just plays with sound and everying but the dts hd master audio bulb never blinks jor does the dolby true hd one , please help


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Something doesn't sound right... Is this happening while the actual movie is playing? Or is it happening during previews/menu? Often times the only material on a blu ray that is lossless compression is during the actual movie.

Make sure the sony is set to bit-stream. 


During an actual movie (assuming it is, say, a DTS codec), try pressing the "standard" button on your remote under the surround/audio section.


----------



## KGBSteve (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm 99.9% sure 27dnast is correct in saying that the ps3 should be set to bitstream. I have 3 ps3's hooked up to 3 different pioneer receivers and remember having to change that setting, once that was done she lit right up. Good luck.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

marwan1998 said:


> Hey, i tried to play dts audio through my ps3 via hdmi cable but it just plays pcm 5.1 or dd5.1 not dts or dolby truehd which games support i want to be able to control which to play. also i connected m laptop via hdmi and played dts bluray movies it just plays with sound and everying but the dts hd master audio bulb never blinks jor does the dolby true hd one , please help


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. If you are using a 1st gen or "Fat" PS3, it cannot bitstream True HD or DTS HD. However, it does decode it internally. While your AVR might not light up, as long as you set BD Audio to Linear PCM you do not lose anything.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

